# New Emmersed Setup - Crypts



## ClarkL (May 10, 2009)

I'm new to the forum as I was told there was people here that had experience with growing crypts emmersed.

I've had a quick search through the posts but couldn't come up with what I was looking for.

I have some wendtii, undulata and becketti that is going surplus to requirements from the following tank:










So rather than throwing them away as I can't seem to sell them, I wish to keep them in an emmersed setup.

I have a spare 60cm tank (Juwel Reckford) with a few spare powerheads and could get some planted substrate.

I would appreciate it if someone could outline what I would need to do to grow them emmersed.

Cheers,
Clark


----------



## Supercoley1 (May 28, 2007)

Clark. I think you'll find loads of info in the dedicated Crypts sub section. there have been a few recent threads showing some setups.

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/cryptocorynes/

AC


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

While you wait for someone with experience in this to answer, I can tell you what I see in others' set-ups.

The crypts are generally planted in tiny pots in aquasoil or similar substrate. Some mix sand, peat, compost, etc... to get a specific quality...not sure what that is. 

The tank needs to be covered to keep up the humidity, but you need to be able to vent out heat if needed as too much heat yeilds melted crypts. The water levels I've seen have been about to the top of the pots/substrate (to keep away fungus from the substrate) and circulation of the water is needed (I guess to keep it clean and the ferts evenly distributed).

That's about all I can say. Hope that helps for the time being, and good luck with your emmersed set-up. Crypts can be very rewarding when you spend this extra effort on them. Please share as you progress with this. 

Also check out the crypts section here as Supercoley1 noted.

-Dave


----------



## ClarkL (May 10, 2009)

Thanks guys.

I got mine setup today using eco-complete for the substrate, just managed to fit in all the crypts I had.


















I'm going to let the water level go down slowly so it's not a total shock to the plants.

I'd appreciate any comments/suggestions anyone might have.

If there's a mod about maybe they could move this post to the Cryptocoryne forum?


----------



## ed seeley (Dec 1, 2006)

Glad to see it's all coming together Clark. Will be interested to see how the root-trainers perform; I really like them for growing terrestrial plants.


----------



## ClarkL (May 10, 2009)

ed seeley said:


> Glad to see it's all coming together Clark. Will be interested to see how the root-trainers perform; I really like them for growing terrestrial plants.


Thanks Ed. I chose them after speaking to you and also when I saw them, I thought they would be best given the large roots crypts can form.


----------



## ErioLover (Apr 30, 2009)

Cool I can't wait to see how it turns out


----------

